# Sexless Marriage Vows



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It had to happen eventually, or has this been happening in practice, just below the radar? Get any expectations out of the way right up front, and build in the solution!

https://www.yahoo.com/news/couple-sexless-marriage-weird-weird-190958342.html



> Two friends of Tiffany Trump’s are in the spotlight after exchanging “unconditional, unconventional” vows for a sexless marriage.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dumbness. Young, attractive and wealthy. Are they doing this to get a Kardashian type TV series?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

They seem to be full of ****.

Ahh... Publicity.....


----------



## biwing (Feb 2, 2017)

It is purely for tax advantages both personal and business!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I already did the sexless marriage for 20 years, and I didn't even have to take vows.


----------

